# Food Safety News - 07/15/2022 FDA reports illnesses linked to Daily Harvest product have more than doubled



## daveomak.fs (Jul 15, 2022)

FDA reports illnesses linked to Daily Harvest product have more than doubled​By Coral Beach on Jul 15, 2022 12:06 am
The number of complaints of illnesses related to Daily Harvest brand French Lentil & Leek Crumbles has more than doubled since the FDA’s report on June 30. As of July 14 the Food and Drug Administration is reporting 277 reports from people who ate the frozen crumbles. The agency continues to advise people to not... Continue Reading

Swiss outbreaks triple in 2021; illnesses also rise​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 15, 2022 12:04 am
The number of foodborne outbreaks almost tripled in Switzerland in 2021 compared to the year before. This past year, 37 outbreaks were reported with 540 people sick and 40 hospitalized versus 13 outbreaks in 2020. Officials at the Federal Food Safety and Veterinary Office said the increase could be random, it could be due to... Continue Reading

FDA enforces import rules on pig ears, produce, dried fruit, etc.​By News Desk on Jul 15, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links to... Continue Reading

Study highlights French surveillance of Campylobacter​By News Desk on Jul 15, 2022 12:01 am
Scientists have looked at Campylobacter in France over the past two decades. Campylobacter surveillance involves Santé publique France, the National Reference Center for Campylobacter and Helicobacter, the General Directorate for Food (DGAL), the General Directorate for Concurrence, Consumption and Fraud Control (DGCCRF), the National Reference Laboratory for Campylobacter and medical and veterinary labs.  In 2020,... Continue Reading

Honey recalled after FDA detects active ingredient to treat ED in productBy News Desk on Jul 14, 2022 11:34 am
Shopaax.com in Newark, DE is recalling all lots of Kingdom Honey Royal Honey VIP because it contains undeclared Sildenafil, the active ingredient in the FDA-approved prescription drug Viagra, used to treat erectile dysfunction. The recall was initiated after FDA laboratory analysis confirmed that Kingdom Honey Royal Honey VIP contains Sildenafil. The FDA sent a warning... Continue Reading


----------



## Pined (Nov 24, 2022)

Recently, I was diagnosed with ED and I try to treat it as best as I can (I Buy viagra online and maintain a healthy lifestyle). Now I'm on the road to recovery and getting back to normal sexual activity. I quit smoking and start going to the gym regularly. Already see improvements.


----------

